# Cragels The Journal Starts Here



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

OK back from me Hols so today is a new start so I have decided to start a journal.

After some extensive chats with Cal I have a new diet and training program. (thanks again Cal)

firstly diet. Today started with one of Cals oaty nutty nana shake. 50g oats 30g protien powder small nana and a T spoon of peanut butter. Thats when I discovered my first mistake, when purchasing peanut butter to add to a shake dont get organic crunchie, its a bit like drinking gravel, I also decided to drop the nana as I prefer to eat them.

Mid morning was 2 medium nanas, lunch was Peanut butter in wholemeal bread, afternoon was 75g dried mixed fruit and nuts and a good old pint of milk. Dinner was 7oz chicken brest thinly sliced browned off then add a tin of tuscan bean soup, got to admit it was ace, then finished the day with another Protien Oaty shake. Todays total 2715 calories. ( doesnt sound much but I am only little lol, 5ft 7 10st 10lbs)

Training. (Cal please jump in if I have got it wrong)

Have changed days slightly after the chat with Cal to accomodate rest days after squats and deads.

Today: Flat Bench 3x10, Dips 2x10 1x8, Seated Shoulder press 3x10, Close grip bench 3x10, Tri cable pull down 3x10, 20mins treadmill 4mph max incline.

Tuesday: Cardio

Wednesday: Deads 3x10, calf raises 3x10, Shrugs 3x10, bicep curls 3x10, 20 to 30 min cardio.

Thursday: rest.

Friday: Squats 3x10, leg press 3x10, Bent Over row 3x10, W-Grip chins 3x10, cardio

Saturday: rest

Sunday: cardio.

Well I think that covers it for a start, I will be posting stats and pictures over the next few days.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

OK then measurements.

All measurement taken relaxed with the exception of biceps.

Age 39, 5ft 7" Currently 10st 10lbs

L/H bicep 13½" R/H bicep 13¾"

L/H forearm 10¾ R/H forearm 10¾

Chest 37¾

Waist 34"

Belly 35½

Shoulders 45¼

L/H Calf 13½" R/H calf 13¼ (very small)

L/H Thigh 19½" R/H Thigh 19¼ ( very very small)

Got a way to go but we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Todays food intake is currently only 2440 not sure why as its the same as yesterday with the exception of a different soup with my chicken. (not as nice) anyway a small oaty shake before bed should remedy that. my aim is to stick with the same diet and hit 2700 calories per day and weigh myself in 2 weeks then adjust the oat content accordingly.

I have been using a calorie counter on my phone to keep check on content, however its telling me my intake of potassium and sodium are low should i start taking vits to cover this?

Any advice would be appreciated please.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cragels said:


> Todays food intake is currently only 2440 not sure why as its the same as yesterday with the exception of a different soup with my chicken. (not as nice) anyway a small oaty shake before bed should remedy that. my aim is to stick with the same diet and hit 2700 calories per day and weigh myself in 2 weeks then adjust the oat content accordingly.
> 
> I have been using a calorie counter on my phone to keep check on content, however its telling me my intake of potassium and sodium are low should i start taking vits to cover this?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated please.


I would take a good quality multivitamin supplement daily when doing exercises cragels and some fish oil omega 3 daily i also supplement with glucosamine others vary too but most take a multivit daily


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Great stuff, look forward to checking your progress!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Cragels said:


> I have been using a calorie counter on my phone to keep check on content, however its telling me my intake of potassium and sodium are low should i start taking vits to cover this?


Add some Spinach in for your potassium intake


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Made a big mistake tonight. After the gym when I got home I jumped on the scales. I had already told myself two weeks before checking and it's only been 2 days. I have put on 1lb in 2 days. I know this could be down to a number of reasons but I also know there is no way it's muscle. Anyway that's the best way to put yourself in a depressed mood. Going to stick with the diet until Monday, that will be 1 week then re-evaluate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

great chat bud


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

herbs and spices are high in potassium if its a small amount you need adding in matey, it also will flavour your food, specially coriander and parsley, chilli and paprika.

Also dried raisin,apricots, nuts and seeds i.e. sunflower, flax 

Also fish!  hehe

Hopefully something above could slot in a few places in your current diet to fill gaps of potassium

Will be watching your progress matey


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Crag can \i ask you what your goals are??? I nkow you dont weigh a great deal but 2400 calories is not a lot, at the moment I'm shedding loads of weight on a 1000 more


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

freddee said:


> Crag can \i ask you what your goals are??? I nkow you dont weigh a great deal but 2400 calories is not a lot, at the moment I'm shedding loads of weight on a 1000 more


Hi Freddee

My current food intake is 2700 calories per day or as close as I can get. My aim is to build bigger but I also need to loose fat from around the middle. I understand what you say that it doesn't look a lot interms of calories but to be honest I have never been a big eater and with the exception of my gym work I spend all day either sat behind a desk of driving. If I am honest I have never paid much attention to my diet previously. According to the app on my phone for my size and build and the fact my job isn't manual is says 2200 calories per day to maintain, so in guessing 500 over and see how it goes give it a few weeks and adjust accordingly


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its nice to know the cals youre on, but the bottom line is what the cals are doing and whether you need to increase them or decrease them to get the result you want..

we all deal with stress and life differently and the metabolism is beast to deal with..

when i`m super stressed its as much as i can do to maintain weight on a stupid amount of cals it seems..

i`d rather add in cardio as the next step rather than trim cals..

his cardio should be adequate tho..

we`ll learn more as we chat bud..


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

OK squats Video, I know, I Know, its a smith machine but unfortunately there is only one rack at my gym and it was being utilised by 3 scary looking polish guys so I figured squats on a smith machine was better than none.

[video=youtube_share;NmHYh7SIS3I]






Anyway please dont be overly harsh.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Won't let me watch, says 'this video is private' - anyone else?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah me too shame that love a good vid


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry lads try again....

[video=youtube_share;NmHYh7SIS3I]


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good form crags i would come down a little more so your quads are parallel though , i like the look of squats on a smith though


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good stuff bud, get your feet wider and you`ll come down further.

i prefer an inch off parallel as its then your back is stretched and i think thats bad.

trainers off next time unless you have some thinner soled shoes..

your basically moving ok tho which is the main thing, ROM can always be worked on.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good stuff dude!

Agree with the above, get the legs a bit wider and that arse out as far as you can - Cal will put an image in your head if need be! 

Oh and get off the Smiths!!!

But all good indeed...


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Oh and get off the Smiths!!!


I know the smiths isn't ideal but the gym only has one rack and it's a bugger to get on it so I'm guessing the smiths is better than nothing. Did leg press straight after noticed one hell of a difference 125kg was a struggle and today I am walking like I have crapped myself so must be doing some good.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Good stuff dude!
> 
> Agree with the above, get the legs a bit wider and that arse out as far as you can - Cal will put an image in your head if need be!
> 
> ...


yup i was thinking this in bed.. aRse out more..

getting feet wider will help total bodyshape..

its the basic body shape i`m wanting right before ROM.

remember we`re looking at your thru a telescope right now not a microscope 

we can then work on your pushing harder into the last reps.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

P155ed off with myself at the moment. Fallen at the first hurdle. Yesterday should have been a cardio day however due to the new routine and previously not concentrating on legs the pain ment I wimped out. Basically the legs ached so bad I couldn't even put me socks on lol. Anyway hoping over time body will get use to training legs and the pain won't be so intense. Well that's my hope.

Is there anything I can do to reduce the doms. Don't like deep heat as it leaves me red and itchy for a few days after using it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Aches will go and body will get used to it cragels it's just one of those things it should get easier and not ache as much when you get used to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As Loz says, it'll go. I squatted last Thurs for the first time since May, could barely bring myself to sit on the toilet come Sat morning!


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Any other body part I don't mind, I actually enjoy the doms in arms and pecs but the legs make me feel sh1te


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Good night last night SLDL 85kg which is a PB grip failed at 6 on final set which is a small improvement. Might get some straps just for the last set. Guy I am training with is a real cardio nut so cardio has upped. 10mins cross trainer (fast) 10mins bike (fat burn) then 1500m on the rower.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Grab some liquid chalk from MyProtein dude.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Grab some liquid chalk from MyProtein dude.


Will look at that thanks.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Had what they call my body stat done at the Gym this morning. it involves having electrical cables connected to your feet and hands sort of, anyway this was done 14 months ago (with 3 months off training for an operation) quite happy with the results, what do you guys think?

View attachment 4347


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh well I guess no response is better than negative response. I was happy with half a stone in fat loss and half a stone in muscle gain especially when I didn't have a clue about my training and everybody was telling me I was overtraining. Hopefully now Cal is setting me on the right path the next twelve months will be even more productive.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Tonight's training was as follows

Deads 87.5kg (PB) 10 8 10 ( strapped for last set)

Standing calf raises 60kg 15 15 12

Shrugs 25kg each arm 10 10 10 grip was fcuked on 2nd & 3rd set mainly left hand

Bicep curls 27kg 10 10 8

20 mins cross trainer keeping heart rate between 165 & 175


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

talk soon bud, soz my heads just not been in it recently and when i sit down at nite i`m fcuked and then i have to walk the dog lol..

soon tho..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great improvement there mate, something to be very proud of (must of missed your post the first time round).

As for straps on deads, I'd personally sack them off at this stage to help focus on grip. As I think I may have said before, grab some liquid chalk from MP. Straps on shrugs should be fine though or if not just slow the rep right down to increase time under tension and really focus on squeezing those traps.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cragels said:


> Oh well I guess no response is better than negative response. I was happy with half a stone in fat loss and half a stone in muscle gain especially when I didn't have a clue about my training and everybody was telling me I was overtraining. Hopefully now Cal is setting me on the right path the next twelve months will be even more productive.


well done bud, i just skimmed the thread looking for fresh wnak vids 

dotn worry bout no responses, however the more interesting or "out there" your posts are you will get more replies..

first few pages of my journal are pure me (mind you it was very oh look at me to have a journal in those days..

in fact in those days it was bad form to actually acknowledge other posters, your stuck your opinion up and that was that lol


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

New vid.

Bench this time for you to rip apart 52kg inc bar so as you can see im not a big lifter YET!!

[video=youtube_share;7jG0leH3EYs]


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Widen your grip fella, that's borderline close grip bench press (for triceps) IMO...


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Bad session tonight. Training partner dropped out last min so didn't hit pb's due to no spotter. Have generally struggled today with an empty hungry type feeling even after eating. My wife had a big operation just under two weeks ago and can't do anything for a number of weeks so I am doing all the housework cooking, cleaning and sorting the kids for school etc on top of working 10hrs a day. So I'm thinking perhaps i'm just a bit worn out. Struggling with motivation at the moment, hoping its just a bump in the road. Anyway enough of my depressive chat. I am going to try and get some updated pics done in the next few days for a comparison over 6 to 8 weeks following Cals rocky advice. im hoping it doesn't make me more depressed.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Do what you can when you can Cragels when things are busy and dont beat yourself up about it especially when you have to look after others. Really enjoying readng your commitment bud and looking forward to those pictures as i think mine are crap too so dont worry bud keep it going when you can


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Loz just having one of those days. Not expecting much from pics to be honest but even if I see one positive change will help with the motivation. (I hope)


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ said:


> Widen your grip fella, that's borderline close grip bench press (for triceps) IMO...


Is it me or dose that bar to me looks rather short?? my arms are about that close to the weights, but i know are allot wider as i often think that i'm holding it to wide. Could just be my imagination!

52kg nothing to be ashamed of matey, Your not far of me!!


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

renshaw said:


> Is it me or dose that bar to me looks rather short?? my arms are about that close to the weights, but i know are allot wider as i often think that i'm holding it to wide. Could just be my imagination!
> 
> 52kg nothing to be ashamed of matey, Your not far of me!!


It's the longest bar they have so I don't know if it's standard or not. I have opened up my grip a little and I instantly noticed a difference. 52kg is including the bar. To be honest I've only been using a bar for bench since the start of rocky I was using 2 25kg d-bels before.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

You still in the comp cragels ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Sort of,

Team Rocky is no longer, but I still chat to Cal on occasion re training. I didnt start untill August 10th so I am a few weeks behind, but it gives me some motivation at the moment and to be honest after training for a year with minimal gains ill give anything a go. Think its my age..lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good on ya mate

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

6 week pics as promised.

Sorry lighting as bit different and i still have a little tan from my holiday. latest pics taken tonight have not trained today so guess its classed as cold?)

View attachment 4477
View attachment 4478
View attachment 4479
View attachment 4480


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good on you bud, have a nana and milk in celebration 

chat tomoz evening if you want usual time..

we`ll work on your double gunz pose lol..

its not for me to say really cos its my advice youre getting, but i think youre progressing nicely.

RRRespect to all those who post theyre calves up.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good chest development there crags keep it going bud well done

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good dude !

Cal what's with the calf obsession?


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice progress there mate


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. Still a way to go yet but happy with the progress. Had another good chat with Cal tonight (thanks bud) lets see what the next 6 weeks will bring.


----------



## kershy (Sep 19, 2012)

Your looking good crag, keep it up dude.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good solid progress mate, b/f levels look like they're dropping nicely. Should see some good gains over these next few months.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just this one last time for you bj 

i dont have a calf obsession i have an obsession about people hiding behind theyre best bodyparts.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how much you lost from your gut then Cragels?


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Had a quick measure today.

Waist is down by ½ inch to 33½

Belly is down 1½ inch to 34

Chest is up ¾ to 38½

Shoulders up ¼ (not very Good)

Happy with the above, but as thought my arms have stayed the same, if anything my right Bi is down ¼.

Must try harder. :icon_frown:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cragels said:


> Had a quick measure today.
> 
> Waist is down by ½ inch to 33½
> 
> ...


 team rocky still in the game :flame:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> good on you bud, have a nana and milk in celebration
> 
> chat tomoz evening if you want usual time..
> 
> ...


my calfs can be seen in my photo album on my profile page, at least I think there is some kind of calf muscle showing anyway haha

nice journal cragel, I can see the progress in your pics definitely, good work. as with anything, consistency is key to victory I believe they say


----------



## Rich1466868033 (Aug 28, 2012)

Cragels: Been reading through your journal, nice one. Keep on it.

Its a pitty theres no graphing tool to display the statistical progress for the journals, If I get the time ill have a look and maybe knock something up


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

trixsta your a pic wh0re lol theres not much of you that hasnt been posted up 

loz, nah matey, game over... i`m just in competition with myself.. 

happy to help out with your training if you ever feel the need..

i always tried not to be competitive as a rule cos when i do, i unleash a hungry beast.

i`ve more confidence in my abilities these days so i`m not so scared of setting myself goals, the fear of losing even to myself used to stop me trying...

now it drives me on.

cragels the stats are modest and i think the visual evidence suggests a far greater change, which would be down to improved posture and body composition.

you ve lost bf and increased muscle.

however 6 weeks is nothing so any change is 

and youve barely scratched the surface of training intensity..

or indeed what youre capable of.. (fingers crossed)

get some decent weight on the bar, keep your form rigid and second nature so it enhances your strength with its efficiency, go into patience mode and enjoy the ride.

do take some full length piccies to compare with your next after pictures.. they wont show you at your best but as time goes on you`ll an accurate vision of how well trainings going.. or not lol..


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Guys,

Minimal gains, but still some improvement and it all helps with the motivation no matter how small. (and i am small) lol.

Got to keep pushing, I am my own worst enemy.

Keep thinking should I drop the calories to reduce fat (or will I loose just as much muscle)

or do I need to eat more ?? In my mind should I concentrate in reducing as much BF as possible then lean build or can I build and loose fat........ I know I have recently lost some fat and built some muscle but I want faster and bigger results...

Think i'm going slightly mad..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Cragels said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Minimal gains, but still some improvement and it all helps with the motivation no matter how small. (and i am small) lol.
> 
> ...


It's certainly possible to gain muscle whilst at the same time dropping body fat. In simple terms as I'm no expert, high protein/low carb diet should do the trick. I have a friend who is seeing great results doing just that, with a 40/30/30 split in the form of protein/carbs/fat.

You do not have to drop calories to reduce fat, especially if you're wanting to build muscle. You could be eating 4000 calories a day but if they're from the right source you can still drop your body fat.

remember, it's carbohydrates that cause people to gain weight/fat

& everyone wants faster and bigger results - thats just the human instinct in us, as humans we are naturally always looking for shortcuts in life, unfortunately some things just require long term commitment and hard work lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cragels said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Minimal gains, but still some improvement and it all helps with the motivation no matter how small. (and i am small) lol.
> 
> ...


no bud gains werent minimal time period was tho..

christ ive seen 6 month pics and you cant see any difference..

we`ll talk bout your food next time..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh thought i`d better mention i`ll be the first to say if gains arent forth coming..

its not allways gonna be smooth sailing, but the main thing is, is to diagnose what factor has changed to stall progress..

sometimes life will get in the way, but with modification and patience and usually an extra rest day its usually quite simple to restart progress..

we`ll talk bout that next time too


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Have learnt an important lesson. Sleep and rest is vital.

I suffer from occasional insomnia. Go to bed at a reasonable time then lay there untill the early hours, then end up with 3 or 4 hrs sleep before going to work. I thought after my operation early this year, for a tumour, that it was cured but I have discovered this past week I was wrong. Anyway trained chest Monday and I ached, on Wednesday I had to skip training as I felt poo and the doms were still bad, add that to lack of sleep and I felt like death. Usually the insomnia passes after a week or so so hopefully some good nights will have me feeling fighting fit again. To be honest I am more annoyed that it stopped me training.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Was determined to go to the gym tonight after missing Wednesday even though I still feel a little under the weather no energy. Did a mash up of Wednesday and today's training as follows.

Leg press 150kg 10 8 8

Dead lift 64kg x 10 85kg x 10 90kg x 8 (PB) struggled as my right leg kept shaking after leg press

Shrugs 25kg plates 10 10 10 (all slow holding at the top)

Wide grip pull up 10 8 7.

Attempted bicep curls with usual weight only managed 3 then had nothing left.

Need more sleep. Lol. And I won't be doing leg press on dead lift night again as the wobbly shaky leg was a real distraction.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Finished reading Brawn (third edition). Must admit found It hard going. After the first few pages felt like giving up training lol. Think I got the gist in the end tho. Did skip section on advanced training as I don't feel I'm there yet. It's one of those books I will need to read a few times to really understand.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Trainings going well crags sleep is a must im still trying to get enough and fighting a losing battle, whats you opinion on the book?


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Loz said:


> Trainings going well crags sleep is a must im still trying to get enough and fighting a losing battle, whats you opinion on the book?


To be honest like I said after the first few pages I was thinking "o well I mights as well give up training" then I was waiting for the part (for 50 easy installments of £100 you can have my secret) lol. But as I got deeper into the book a lot of what he wrote makes sense. But It definetly will require another read to fully understand.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Today is day 3 of being smoke free. It's bloody hard but I am sticking with it. Looking forward to training tonight to let out some aggression.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Go for some treadmill cardio after your weights session mate that will take the sting out of craving


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Good night tonight 20min incline walking

Deads 60kg x10(wu) 87.5kg x10 92.5kg x 8 97.5kg x 8 (with straps last set) never lifted over 90 before so pleased with that. I know I was at my limit as I has to sit down afterwards for a few mins.

Calf raises x 3 sets. Shrugs x 3 sets. Bi curls x 3. 2 sets of 21's finished with 10 mins cross trainer.

Getting frustrated with arm progress haven't had any growth for about 4 or 5 months and weight on triceps is slowly climbing but bicep curls have stalled. Any suggestions?????????


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^^ anybody?? ^^^^


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

What exercises in your workouts without looking are you doing for bis crags


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Biceps isolation is 3 sets of easy bar curls and 2 final sets of 21s. Triceps on different night is dips. Close grip and push downs. Would expect some growth. I am dropping some body fat could that be the reason the measurements are not increasing. ??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Perhaps mate? also mix up your bicep workouts and make sure that you change them up periodically, i do ez curls but also alternate them in a preacher pad get a much better contraction also incline seated curls are a good one too really get the arms working get these into your routine and build weight up slowly you should see some growth but focus on the movement with a manageable weight for 3x10 and get that right nice and slow with a good contraction and you should see some growth bud


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks buddy. Just get frustrated sometimes.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah mate we all do from time to time, make sure that last rep though on the third set is really hard or fail on it then you know you got a good weight, also from time to time to change it up, get a lowish weight and before you go into your working sets just exhaust your biceps with the same exercise beforehand 20-30 reps so your arms are exhausted this can help too just makes things interesting. Body building.com has some great varied bi exercises and diagrams too just to add in new ones when the norms get a little mind numbing


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

No training this week due to Man flue. Out of breath just going up stairs at the mo so a hard session in the gym Is definetly out of the question.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Another week not training. Went to docs and been given antibiotics for a chest infection. Gutted I can't train at the moment but I'm out of breath just walking up stairs at the moment. On the plus side I've lost 3lb, every cloud and all that.


----------

